

Ask HN: How much do you spend on Hosting? - zam

How much do you spend on Hosting per month for you personal OR part-time OR startup project?
======
cullenking
We have <http://ridewithgps.com> hosted on our own co-located server with
<http://colostore.com> for $50 a month. It's a 2U server with dual 700w power
supplies, setup on two separate breakers. Server was setup within 4 hours of
UPS dropping it off last December, and we haven't experienced any downtime or
network issues.

Colostore is the best Zack or I have found so far, however, they are not the
people to use if you require much help or a managed solution. Also, it looks
like they have jumped up the price of co-location since then to $70 a month,
which is still pretty good for the level of service they offer (2TB a month, 5
IP addresses). I would still happily pay that amount for their service.

------
gstar
For my toy stuff, about £30 for a smallish VPS in the UK, $20 a month for the
smallest slicehost in the US, and I also have dreamhost (about $120/pa) that I
use to host screencasts and things. I'd never put anything critical on there,
though.

~~~
bgnm2000
how do you like slicehost?

~~~
gstar
The service itself is great, but it's getting a little bit pricy for what it
does.

I really like that you get a web-based terminal for the console session, if
you need one.

The host I use in the UK (Tagadab) doesn't have that - but they have
absolutely brilliant phone support.

------
hedgehog
$12/mo Xen slice from prgrmr for web & source

$200ish a month from Amazon for hosting for some consulting work (although I
don't pay for it)

$0 for a few apps on App Engine

------
bgnm2000
I spend $80/Month I have 3 different accounts with different hosts which are
good for different things. I'm going to be consolidating soon
though..hopefully

------
ErrantX
Pretty much everything personal (aroundf 10 sites) is thrown on a £70/year
shared hosting package - which works just fine.

------
jnaut
working on a product POC, using Rackspace cloud (formerly mosso), paying
around USD 11 - 15 per month for a very own instance of Jaunty but
limited/shared machine resource with some minimum thresholds guaranteed.

